# Font?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone find that using certain fonts helps them write more? If I use fonts like Palatino Linotype or Sylfaen it often makes my writing look more appealing and makes me want to write more. Fonts like Times New Roman are OK, but they don't have this effect.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Not really. ...bzzt


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

yes it makes everything seem much more interesting


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Whenever I see someone post a message in Comic Sans, I think they are making a joke. You have just made me think of a new idea I might try concerning fonts.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I write more when using Times New Roman 12. If I use Arial 12 I end up writing less. I guess it just fills space faster than Times New Roman does. Luckily all my work has to be in TNR 12 :wink:

I agree with my profs when they say that people who use extravagant or large fonts don't have much to say. It's as if you are trying to cover up the fact that your paper is really short and non-substantive.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Lucida calligraphy


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

Arial. I like how clean and clear it is. I always use it if I can get away with it


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Scyllae (Sep 9, 2010)

Cambria, size 11. I feel so blegh in TNR.


----------



## intpie (Mar 30, 2009)

Serif fonts (like Times New Roman) make me write more than sans-serif ones (like Arial). But it's a faint distinction.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

yes it also makes it more fun to read

right now i'm using Firefox 5.0 and when i make a post, i see everything in BBCode so it's not so fun.
i think before i was able to see it the way it would look when it was posted, with the font and images in the textbox etc ---i don't know what happened? &how to change it back


----------



## Skum (Jun 27, 2010)

Bodoni is awesome.
Calibri is a very clean font, I like it a lot and I think it has the effect of me writing more with it.
Arial/helvetica I use when being casual or have to write something up quickly.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Old typewriter.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 28, 2010)

this one i like, it's called garamond

i also like courier new


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm fond of Georgia. It's understated yet classy


----------



## Poet (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never noticed whether the type of font causes me to write more or less, I just prefer using fonts that I find the most aesthetically appealing.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a somewhat odd question for anyone who could help. I'm looking for fonts that most Intuitives would love, especially the fantasizing sort so it can be a really nice looking font. The ones I have don't exactly scream anything remotely resembling something like they would be into.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Bell MT is like god's gift to me. <3 But sometimes I get so caught up in choosing fonts to write in that I forget what I wanted to write about.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a nice collection of fonts myself and forget I have as many as I do. I never think of using them considering just how many I've collected you'd think I'd have actually done something with them by now lol


----------



## CJackson017 (Oct 20, 2010)

The substance is in ones work, the font can define the substance of ones work but seeing a certain font for me atleast would not inspire me.


----------

